# carb vs efi brutes



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

alright guys i have an 06 750, doing stock bore high comp pistons now(just cause it was down with timing chains, so figured it was a good time) hmf swamp series exhaust, snorkled (mimb), thinking of going to a 3" inlet on the air box

my question is this, i found a complete efi setup on highlifter. was thinking about converting mine over. can you guys tell me any pluses or minuses. do i need a box for just a muffler and snorkle? also does it pull timing like the carb bikes do? 
i didnt like the efi on my kq750 i had, it was very hard to start in the cold, but most of the time it ran great after it started, but was super lean with just a snorkle job. I also hated the bottom end lag, will an efi brute be like that without some kind of box on it?i have a dynatek on the bike now
wonder could i sell my carb stuff to make up most of the difference in the cost, he has everything from tank to throttle bodies, stator, wiring harness etc....
i know i like the pre 08's better as far as the bike, i know the 08's sit lower and stuff like that, i have no lift and dont plan on a lift, i only run 27's


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The main that deters me from EFI is all the sensors & that $400+ fuel pump.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks thats some of the input i was lookin for

any others?


----------



## srtlongbow123 (May 27, 2010)

*bump*

i like the carbs better i have had both efi and carb and my carb bike is better down low and mid and its ez starting


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its going to cause more headaches trying to convert from carb to efi. If you going to hi comp motor you'll need bigger injectors also. Then you will need something to tune it with. 

Imo I would stick with carbs and it would be less of a headache


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

I would never ever convert a carbed bike to EFI, even if i had a free EFI bike for parts. I don't have any particular like for carbs, it just seems like a lot of work for not much if any gain. Seems carb bikes are a lot easier to troubleshoot or repair if you are stuck on the trail as well.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i would never even attempt a project like that. efi system is great when its working right, but when it breaks.......$$$ look out $$$ Sometime i wish i had carbs


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea yer askin for trouble. EFI is nice for since no choke for cold climates. fires right up. Plus you dont have to rejet if you change elevations. Other than that carbs are easier in my opinion. Sucks gettin water in them sometimes but thats what snorkles are for. Electronics and mud/water dont mix. We ALL know about that crap. But you will get even more probs possibly with EFI conversion. Lots more trouble shooting and it seems kawi has had probs with some of their fuel pumps. I'd rather buy a new EFI brute than convert one to EFI.


----------

